# Date of MFG



## warcloud (Oct 24, 2013)

just bought a new Kimber solo cdp (LG) does anyone know how to tell the date of mfg.


----------



## sbubrick (Jan 1, 2012)

_Call Kimber customer service. Give them the serial number and they will tell you. Good luck with your Solo!_


----------

